# Vendor table bookings for Cape Town vape meet



## Marzuq

all vendors interested in having a table at the cape town vape meet please RSVP here

[rsvp=6535]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

ComplexChaos 1
drew 1
KieranD 1
Oupa 1
ShaneW 1
Ernst@topQ 1
paulph201 

Total: 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Vape Cartel will be down

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

bump!


----------



## Marzuq

@Cape vaping supplies @Oupa @Tristan @Metal Liz @Chop007 @Nimbus_Cloud @JakesSA @Sir Vape @Riddle @Stroodlepuff @Al3x @Silverbear @ShaneW @Vaping Jay @Ernst@topQ @Chef Guest @vaporize.co.za @Tyler @Melinda 
if i have missed anyone i apologise


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Will also pass this along and let you know as we'd probably have to close a shop for the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha

Not sure i need a table - but the Hydrus 's'es'es and i will be there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

HPBotha said:


> Not sure i need a table - but the Hydrus 's'es'es and i will be there!


Wicked you can give us a little demo. I want serial number 0126 plz.


----------



## Paulie

the RSVP dont work so please put me (Cloud Flavour) for a table thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> the RSVP dont work so please put me (Cloud Flavour) for a table thanks


Will do when I'm in front of my pic in the morning. Thanks for making the trip out to vape town. We all look forward to seeing you here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

@paulph201 you have been added.


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> Will do when I'm in front of my pic in the morning. Thanks for making the trip out to vape town. We all look forward to seeing you here


No, hes sending me. Hes too busy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> No, hes sending me. Hes too busy.



i understand he is drving down. yell shotgun and im sure he will swing by and pick you up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

benji only needs one table


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> benji only needs one table



ill edit


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> benji only needs one table



and its done


----------



## Marzuq

All vendors who have reserved tables for Saturday, please note that setup will be between 12 and 1 pm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

i also see i am not there please add me thanks


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> i also see i am not there please add me thanks



You need a table @paulph201 ?


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> You need a table @paulph201 ?


yes as per my above posts lol


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> yes as per my above posts lol


Will add you now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> yes as per my above posts lol


Table booked


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> Table booked


thanks man much appreciated!!


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> thanks man much appreciated!!



No problem happy to assist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@KieranD please bring some 22g wire


----------



## KieranD

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @KieranD please bring some 22g wire



I only have 1 left! 
It now has your name on it sir!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Thank you Kieran!


----------

